
Supporters gather after reports Assange may be ousted from embassy - xamolxix
https://www.theguardian.com/media/2019/apr/05/supporters-gather-after-reports-julian-assange-may-be-ousted-from-embassy
======
xamolxix
Quite surprised he didn't attempt a covert exist before it came to this. If it
is indeed true.

